# Lpg, Avi, Sinfoni, Scan-Speak tweeter review



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok starting from the left is the Lpg 26na. As you would expect with the Lpg neo tweeters, excellent top end dispersion and detail. Very wide open, airy sound. This alum. dome has very low coloration for a metal dome. Compared to the 25nfa silk dome, there is more impact and shimmer, and an "icier" tonal quality. Cymbals and percussion instruments are rendered with more excitement and accuracy, but vocals tend to be a bit cold and hard.

The next shiny chrome tweeter to the right is the Sinfoni mm-1. It's not plated chrome, but actually solid metal. Not much to say about this one. Sounds much like the cheaper Peerless 53ndt. Not as airy or spacious as the LPG, and not able to play as low as the Scan-Speak. Nor does it have the sheer dynamic capability of the larger Avi tweeter. All around, just average. 

The one to the right of the Sinfoni is the Avi bsm tweeter. This is one very efficient tweeter with excellent dynamic capability. It gets so loud at times you can really feel that impact in the music, especially on guitar plucks or snares. I felt the top end was a little too soft though, and the lower treble around 10-12khz was a little too aggressive. Other than that it was a good performer. Low coloration, and fairly clean even at high output levels although not as clean as the Scan-Speak.

Last one to the far right is the Scan-Speak 6000-1. It is similar in build to the 6000, but with a grille and a somewhat different frequency response. The sound overall is very forward, focused, and full bodied in nature, with a very soft and laid back top end. Typical Scan-Speak sound except a bit more agressive in nature. The build quality is superb, with a rear loaded chamber and SD-1 motor, which features dual copper rings for lower distortion. It's no surprise then that this tweeter can play flat down to 750hz, and has no problems handling crossover points from 1.5-2khz.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Scan also built that tweeter for Alpine's SPXF17T speakers, and it's available from pacparts for 60 bucks  Look for part number D2904/610001. Specs (and build quality) are identical to the Scan original. Can also get flush mount hardware and a nice surface mount cup too


----------



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

nice review  . can the alum. lpg be crossed lower than the silk ver.? I plan on getting 2 and pairing them with some dayton rs mids, but id like to cross them over pretty low like 2.5-3k


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

werewolf said:


> Scan also built that tweeter for Alpine's SPXF17T speakers, and it's available from pacparts for 60 bucks  Look for part number D2904/610001. Specs (and build quality) are identical to the Scan original. Can also get flush mount hardware and a nice surface mount cup too


Hi there, may I know the price is for a pair or one piece of the tweeter? And does it come with all the mounting included? If not, may I know what are the parts number to order the various mounting?

Appreciate your response. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

hey you gotta go to :

www.pacparts.com

select the consumer site, pick Alpine products by model number and pull up the parts list for Alpine SPXF17T. You'll see the tweeter listed by it's D2904 part number, plus a separate listing for the surface/angle mount hardware. Maybe some other stuff too ... but I'm too lazy right now ... lol

let us know how the search goes on pacparts


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

How does the D2904/610001 compare with the 6000-1 tweeter that was reviewed here? A huge difference in price.


----------



## Demonbane23 (Aug 22, 2005)

so its listed as the same exact part and model number atleast at madisound it is,,, and yet its like $100 dollars cheaper almost to buy from alpine,,, werewolf would it be the same performance as what was reviewed you think?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

ScanSpeak (Madisound) part numbers : D2904/6000-00, D2904/6000-01
Alpine part number : D2904/610001

Part numbers are not identical, but the published specs are identical


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow... great find!


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

werewolf said:


> hey you gotta go to :
> 
> www.pacparts.com
> 
> ...





Just want to update you guys that this is a valid link and I ordered a pair this morning. They order direct thru Alpine (none in stock) and then ship DHL. Should be here in a week and a half or so. I have 2 pair of Sea's Lotus 6.5's awaiting installation and have decided on this tweeter to provide top end. The low x-over means I can probably get away without a notch filter in the mids. Thanks for the great tip.


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

..........


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Well pacparts told me 7-10 days, 5 days later here they are  , thanks again Werewolf  , excellent find. I ordered the wedge mounts, they are diecast and will allow a multitude of mounting options. Be warned  , there is a tweeter accessory kit that you may want to order as well, includes the mounts that came with the set, and the hardware needed to mount the wedges I ordered. I was just so excited :blush: that I did not even look at that, so I ordered last night and will update accordingly.


----------



## evangelos K (Aug 27, 2005)

I got mine too. TOO BAD I wont be trying them soon... since I USED to live in the New Orleans Metro Area 

Props to pacparts.com... I e-mailed them and they rerouted the order to another address since there are not any deliveries made in the New Orleans area.

As I said, the last thing on my mind is to install them right now... And if I knew I would be in a situation like this, I would have not order them


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, I am so sorry to hear about your situation evangelos. I hope that you and your family are alright. Now I feel bad asking this here...

Did anyone get their pair of Scan-Speak D2904/610001 tweeters installed? Have any comments?


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have indeed installed mine, but have been so busy at work, I haven't had time to update everyone. I have mine flushed in the factory locations and mated with some Sea Lotus mids. I have NOT deadened the doors yet, next weekends project  Just playing with the delays and minimal eq'ing has a stage the far exceeds my dash area, the Lotus are a little thin but that will change when I seal up the doors and deaden, the scan-speaks are being fed with an Adcom 4402 (40 X 2 Class A) and just sing like no tomorrow, 0 fatigue and I have a 9 hour and 4 hour drive under my belt with them.  I give them a big thumbs up


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't have an eq (only the 3 band built into my in-dash screen/nav system). Will that be a problem mounting the tweeters in the A-pillars running active (I do not like harsh or bright tweeters)?


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I´m in on my forth year running the 610001´s.
Before that I´ve run Morels, DynAudios, DLS, MB Quart, Focal, Waveguides... well basically everything there is. 

It depends on the car and mounting location how much eq you need. The tweeter itself does not need any.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

Rbsarve said:


> I´m in on my forth year running the 610001´s.
> Before that I´ve run Morels, DynAudios, DLS, MB Quart, Focal, Waveguides... well basically everything there is.
> 
> It depends on the car and mounting location how much eq you need. The tweeter itself does not need any.


how is there off axis performance....

those are small enough....i might have to try some in my apillars....especially liking the low crossover point....


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I had mine in kicks, at about 85 degress off-axis. And yes, they lost output at 16 k and up then, but still sounds quite good. So I´d say the off-axis responce i quite good.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

cool.....i can always eq my top end back in


----------



## stangme01 (Sep 28, 2005)

aren't the f1 status mids just scan revelators also? $500 DIY for something Alpine charges $5000+ for!


----------



## Cris (Sep 28, 2005)

finebar4 said:


> Just want to update you guys that this is a valid link and I ordered a pair this morning. They order direct thru Alpine (none in stock) and then ship DHL. Should be here in a week and a half or so. I have 2 pair of Sea's Lotus 6.5's awaiting installation and have decided on this tweeter to provide top end. The low x-over means I can probably get away without a notch filter in the mids. Thanks for the great tip.


did you get a pair for $60 or $60 each tweeter?


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

next paycheck those are mine.....i'd get the dayton refs....but i cannot fit those in my pillars


----------



## rutger j (Aug 1, 2005)

stangme01 said:


> aren't the f1 status mids just scan revelators also? $500 DIY for something Alpine charges $5000+ for!


as I´ve been told there are differences.
One is that both Alpine and Genesis have added "reinforcment" so that they will last longer...
Another is that they use different "faceplate" for the tweeter...

I´m sure there are more differences than that too...  

Best Wishes
Rutger

PS! I listen to a complete (not the amps though) F#1 system this weekend...d-mn those babies can sing 

edit: accidently wrote "rear chamber" when I meant "faceplate"


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

Cris said:


> did you get a pair for $60 or $60 each tweeter?


they are $60 each, so for a pair is $120...

I know, cause I make the mistake thinking that they are going $60 for a pair..
till I receive them, open up the DHL box, only one tweet inside... :blush: 

already made another order for the other tweet....


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Just bought Nguyen's W18's and I am going to order a set in the morning. Any other accessories besides noted above that would be useful?


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

B&K said:


> Just bought Nguyen's W18's and I am going to order a set in the morning. Any other accessories besides noted above that would be useful?


well, if you want a flush install (A pillar), you have to get the tweeter accessories.

if you want a surface (dash) mount angle install, you have to get the wedge housing.

hope this help.....


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks Corrado, ordered up!


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

corrado said:


> well, if you want a flush install (A pillar), you have to get the tweeter accessories.
> 
> if you want a surface (dash) mount angle install, you have to get the wedge housing.
> 
> hope this help.....


and i'm guessing you have to get two of each "mounting hardware"....thought i was only going to spend $130....damn  

tried ordering a bit ago....got website errors....so i emailed 'em....instead of paying for the wedge housing....i think i'll just make my own for not $20...


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

Derek,
The posted back and said that it will be 10-15 days before they get them in stock as the supplier is backordered. Just thought you would like to know. I think the wedges are discontinued anyways as the 17 series Alpine's aren't being continued. It might make this tweeter deal disappear then too....


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

that blows.


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

I just ordered a pair of tweeters and tweeter accessories. I got an email from pacparts saying that they would be shipped within 10-14 days. I can't wait to get em, thanks for the tip guys.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

ksin291 said:


> I just ordered a pair of tweeters and tweeter accessories. I got an email from pacparts saying that they would be shipped within 10-14 days. I can't wait to get em, thanks for the tip guys.


same here.

i'm totally bonered up.


----------



## stangme01 (Sep 28, 2005)

woops i got mixed up these are not the F1 status tweeters, they are the tweeters for the original Alpine Type-X set. Damn i thought you could buy some F1 status tweeters for really cheap  Don't want the type-X i can get the whole comp set for $210 from my local shop.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

definitely not the same tweeter as i got with my type x's.....although....that was a year ago....maybe they have changed?


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

Hmm, can we have a confirmation or denial?


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

ksin291 said:


> Hmm, can we have a confirmation or denial?


I think it depend on which type 'x' model
spx177a and spx177r is not using this d2904/610001

only spxf17m and spxf17t is using this d2904/610001 and they are consider as F#1 speaker 2003/2004 model b4 the new F#1 spxz18t 2004/2005 model came out.....and it is using the scan speak r2904/700000 tweet.

if I am wrong, someone pls correct me........


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

stangme01 said:


> woops i got mixed up these are not the F1 status tweeters, they are the tweeters for the original Alpine Type-X set. Damn i thought you could buy some F1 status tweeters for really cheap  Don't want the type-X i can get the whole comp set for $210 from my local shop.



The tweeters included with the SPX-177R type x set is not the same as the D2904/610001's. My friend own a shop and sells alpine stuff, he has the SPX-177R's on his sound board. Totally different tweeter than the one pictured here. The tweeters that come with the SPX-177R and SPX-177A sets come in a swivel cup and have a phase plug in the middle of the tweeter and tweeter grill.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Lol guys it's specifically mentioned on page 1 that this is the d2904/6000-1 tweeter, and not the ring radiator from the 177r or f#1 set. And that's a very high quality $300/pr. Scan-speak tweeter, so it's still quite a bargain.


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

Sure glad they are not the ones from the 177r set. I heard them in my buddy's sound room and I didn't really like em. Of course that was off of the passives and all so if set up differently maybe I would have dug em.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yo kenny whatsup man... been a while. i really need to quite slacking and get this install done... hey do you have kev's number? wanna see if he can do anything with my deq-p9

anyways, what mounting accesories did you buy? dont know which i'm supposed to get, it shows two. i guess i'll play around with em first to see where they'll ultimately be. btw, i got mine today!


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> yo kenny whatsup man... been a while. i really need to quite slacking and get this install done... hey do you have kev's number? wanna see if he can do anything with my deq-p9
> 
> anyways, what mounting accesories did you buy? dont know which i'm supposed to get, it shows two. i guess i'll play around with em first to see where they'll ultimately be. btw, i got mine today!



How ya doing man? Still using the phaze mids? I got the flush mount kit, part# 790502 ACCESSORIES 3WAY TWEETER I don't have kev's number right now, I usually get in touch with him through email. So how do the tweet's look? pics maybe? I can't wait to get mine, how long did it take for you to receive yours?


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

yes....pics 

it's been 4 business days so far....only 6 more till they ship out


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Tuesday night PAC told me they got them in stock and they would be shipping out that night.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

kickass.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea they were definitely here faster than i expected... and they're oh so pretty. also much smaller than i pictured for some reason... how can i post a pic?


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

kappa546 said:


> yea they were definitely here faster than i expected... and they're oh so pretty. also much smaller than i pictured for some reason... how can i post a pic?



host it in SIN"s picture gallery....copy the link and post it here...


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.soundillusions.net/gallery/showimage.php?i=2234&c=90


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

dhl guy just dropped mine off


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

Derek said:


> dhl guy just dropped mine off



Nice. Did you get the tweeter accessories with them? If so did it include the flush mount cups? Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

ksin291 said:


> Nice. Did you get the tweeter accessories with them? If so did it include the flush mount cups? Mine should be here tomorrow.


i got the accessory kit.....

the tweets come with the flush mounts on them....but the kit comes with the brackets and bolt/nut to affix the tweets....


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

Derek said:


> i got the accessory kit.....
> 
> the tweets come with the flush mounts on them....but the kit comes with the brackets and bolt/nut to affix the tweets....


Cool, thanks man. I can't wait to get mine tomorrow, i'll be installing them this weekend. When are you installing them?

I wonder if the sail panel is a good location for them. Where are you installing your's?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

DHL just dropped mine off also. I'll be installing them in my kicks tonight. I'll also try to get pics tonight for everyone.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm gonna try in the A pillars....also going to try in the out reaches of my huge dash where i've had my tweets for the last couple years....

basically going to try everywhere above the dash....every angle....every position....

just waiting for my new deck to come in....so i can slap a 24db/octave filter on these guys....at like.....1k


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

Well, I didn't get mine installed cuz they were some ugly mofos. But after a little work the emblem and the divot are gone. I decided to sand them down so I can paint them to match the grills on my mids. I still have to primer and paint them, but at least they aren't so damn ugly.

The crappy pic doesn't do them justice:


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

i need to take my emblems off too....first thing i thought of


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

I think I'm going to leave the emblems on. They don't bother me too much and I can always return them if I don't like em. By the way I spoke to a friend of mine who highly suggested that these should be installed on axis. I'm going to try the sail panels tilted slightly to me. I'll be riding around with them temporarily installed there so that I can move the angles to suit me. It will look ghetto for about a week but I would rather do that and install them right once.


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

what is wrong with the alpine logo????
I am going to install mine tomorrow and it is going to be slightly on-axis on the dash with a 24 or 72db slope at 1.25k.....

cheers....


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

I got mine in today, they shipped me two sets. One of the tweeters on the extra set is slightly damaged. It's a little bent on the rim.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

One of mine was scratched....hmmm, wonder if we're getting the scraps.


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

Me thinks that they are being handled roughly be packers who don't give a ****. Anyway if I get to keep the extra set I can live with it.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

should get my deck tomorrow....what's the lowest i can go with 24db/octave on these boys? 1k?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

For s&g's I tried them 18db @ 1k. It was bad...for the sound and the speaker. I don't see the steeper slope helping that much.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

MIAaron said:


> For s&g's I tried them 18db @ 1k. It was bad...for the sound and the speaker.


i'll start at 1.2 and move on up then 

where did you end up at?


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

I'm at 2k right now with excellent results. Due to some phasing issues I have to run them a bit higher, so I didn't bother seeing how low I could play them besides a quick 30 second run through some lower points. By the end of the weekend I will be crossing them from somewhere between 3k and 5k.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

i got one of mine up and running tonite....but....broke the + and - tabs off the other one.....so i'll solder both tweets tonite and install tomorrow  very much liked what i heard with one temp hooked up....

very full bodied....not quite the shimmer that i'm used to...but i think i'll manage....or eq it in...


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

I got mine in last week but only had a couple of days of listening time due to some work I was doing in the trunk. Honest opinion is that these are nice, full bodied sound but definately missing the top end sparkle that I'm used to. I liked my TN-52's better than these. I'm not saying these aren't great tweeter's because they; I guess I'm just used to metal domes tweets. By the way I got my two new ID Max 10D4's installed this week IB and all I can say is DAMN. I wish I would have done an IB install a long time ago. It would have save me from changing my sub setup so many times.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

i love IB setups....haven't heard one that i didn't like....

i'm growing used to these tweets....can't wait to get something with accurate crossover points....so i know where i'm at


----------



## Z28SS (Apr 30, 2005)

I ordered a set of the Alpine D2904's last week and they came yesterday. Here's a few pictures:

Alpine D2904-610001 

Overall, they have a nice full and clean sound. I would catagorize them as a slightly dark sounding Morel. You can really hear the layers of detail in voices and cymbals without the harshness or spitiness of cheaper tweeters. They have alot of body and presence to them. I had them crossed at 2K with no problems detected. Lower than that is kinda pushing it, unless you use a sharp slope.

If you use them active, I would add a 6db slope passive filter along (maybe 1.6K~2K) with a db or two of attenuation with an L-Pad instead of relying on the amp gain alone.

To me, they sorta sound like a mix between a Focal TN-52 and a Morel MDT-20 or 30 series. Very nice.

PS: The other pictures in that folder are a set of 'Lytle Fives' I built (designed by Darren Kuzma from Parts Express) and the baffles for my next project which use the Dayton Audio silk tweeter and 8" woofer.


----------



## ksin291 (May 25, 2005)

I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago and had them installed for a little over a week. I found them to have a very full and rich sound but definately on the dark side. Before these tweeters I used TN-52's and I don't find them to have anything in common with those tweeters. I find that these tweets shine on the sax and male vocals but leave a lot to be desired on the top end. In the end they just didn't have the "shimmer" that I had grown accustomed to so I took them out and a buddy of mine is going to use them. Don't get me wrong they are very nice tweet's and the build quality is top notch; I guess that I'm just a metal dome kind of guy.


----------



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

hey guys got a q? ive got a pair of dayton rs 6" mids in my kicks and im looking for some tweeters to go with them. i planed on running some lpg26na's crossed at 3k but would that alpine tweet sound better and work better at 3k? is it worth twice the price to get a pair?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i just had a chance to hear the daytons and man for the price they are really a nice tweeter. the lpg sounded great also with a little more to them i think than the daytons. i have heard the scan equivilent of the alpines and personally i liked the lpg's better could have been the setup though as i did not set it up myself it was a customers car. but in the systems i have heard i prefered the lpg's myself and bang for the buck the daytons sound great i was very impressed...


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

*LPG or Alpine tweet*

Which of these sounds best in a kick panel install, 2 way for now....but eventually a 3 way front stage? I only listen to rock...mostly harder grungier rock...Acoustic rock is good too


----------



## juleswinfield (Jan 15, 2006)

werewolf said:


> ScanSpeak (Madisound) part numbers : D2904/6000-00, D2904/6000-01
> Alpine part number : D2904/610001
> 
> Part numbers are not identical, but the published specs are identical


i went to the pac site, but they are dicontinued  
any ideas on finding a similar deal?


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

You can thank the guys at Tunershop in Vegas for getting it pulled from PacParts. One of the guys is tight with an Alpine rep and didn't want competition for his price of the Xetec T-28 for $800 pair... which is based on the same tweeter.

http://www.c3cars.com/parts.cfm?M=1&PMode=I&VIID=5905


----------



## juleswinfield (Jan 15, 2006)

FocusInCali said:


> You can thank the guys at Tunershop in Vegas for getting it pulled from PacParts. One of the guys is tight with an Alpine rep and didn't want competition for his price of the Xetec T-28 for $800 pair... which is based on the same tweeter.
> 
> http://www.c3cars.com/parts.cfm?M=1&PMode=I&VIID=5905


are you serious?
that is so lame.
well i know another place not to shop
thanks for the info
if anyone else knows where i can get a new pair that are 150 or so let me know


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Why is the tweeter discontinued?


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

FocusInCali said:


> You can thank the guys at Tunershop in Vegas for getting it pulled from PacParts. One of the guys is tight with an Alpine rep and didn't want competition for his price of the Xetec T-28 for $800 pair... which is based on the same tweeter.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Finleyville said:


> Where did you hear that?


it sais so in the shop..? don't know..


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

hc_TK said:


> Why is the tweeter discontinued?


Greed?


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

Finleyville said:


> Where did you hear that?


Direct from the source while I was inquiring about the T-28.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

man anyone know of any other source for these?? i really want to try these out in my new setup i am doing.. they sound like what i may be looking for....i have heard the scan branded ones in the past but do not remember how they sounded i really wanted these this sucks....


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

@finebar4
Im excited for you, a couple of months ago I was in the same position. I was looking for a pair of tweets for my seas rw165, ended with a mOrel mt23. Let me know how it works out, I believe the rw165 is easy to pair coz of its natural sound.  cheers 

@npdang
awesome review sir!!!!


----------

